# Just bought Mahindra 2015



## SeanMichael (Jul 5, 2018)

Can not find an owners manual online. Dealer said they would order one for $150. Seems a little steep. New to tractors anybody know anything about the 2015 or where to find manuals?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Seems the newer tractor manuals are a little steep. As they grow old, the manuals get cheaper to the point when they are free down loads. Beware of great deals on manuals, by the way, either they are virus infected downloads, or poor photo copies of the originals. But that's just an observation. Welcome to the forum Sean!


----------

